# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  تابع رسم منحنی نرمال

## movahed24

از دوستان کسی تابعی برای رسم منحنی نرمال(زنگوله ای) دارد؟

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

منحنی چی؟؟؟
حداقل یک عکسی بزار ببینم دقیقاً چه چیزی میخواهی با کد ترسیم کنی

----------

